# What kind of knives to you use for cooking?



## chainsaw (Jan 9, 2010)

I was checking out some cooking sites and reading about the myriad of knives out there, and some to avoid. I heard about Cutco, Forschner, Masamoto (very expensive knives mostly for sushi) and others. Was wondering what types of knives everyone preferred for your food prepping?


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a set of Wusthof Trident.My wife got these for me 20+ yrs ago and they are still going strong.They cost big but averaged out over the yrs. a great investment.It's the basic set wood Block,chefs ,bread,pairing,10"carving and a steel.They are easy to sharpen and cut nice.I can't compare them to anything else but I sure like these.
I have a Cutco fisherman's pal filet knife and two thumbs up on that I have gone through countless filet knifes and this one hands down the best so far.Bill


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 9, 2010)

Wusthoff Culinaire Chefs knife is pretty much all I need.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a nice set of J.A. Henkels for our wedding seven years ago. I use a steel on them at every use and they have stayed very sharp. I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a pair of JA Henckels Twilling Twin serious and they are realy nice knifes. I love them both and use one everyday (no ones but me) and it's been really sharp for over 3 years now and it is not giving up. The other one is also a twin but it has the heavy handles and is the four star II and it is scarey sharp and no one uses them or even washes them but me. I also have a 6" ceramic knife thats make a good addiction to the collection. Then a couple of costco brands a 12" and a pairing knife and they are good but they just don't hold an edge very long and they were really expensive too. But to me the best one is the henckels with out a don't and they are priced that way too. The four star II was almost 200.00


----------



## chefrob (Jan 9, 2010)

i use henckels 4 star, forschner rosewood handle, and a messermeister cleaver. i chose all of these for the same reason....durability and comfort. i can't stress how important comfort and articulation qualities are when it comes to a knife.


----------



## rickw (Jan 9, 2010)

My main knife is a Victorinox 8" chefs knife. We also have their bread knife and steak knifes.


----------



## smokin' dick (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a couple Henckels a 6" and an 8" plus a few others. Love "em all. 20 plus years and still going strong. These are the milled not stamped type. The handles on the Cutco knives are way too small for my sausage like fingers. Buy a quality knife, keep it sharp and you will get good service out of it.


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got the 10" Victorinox Chef Knife from amazon as part of a 4-for-3 deal, and it is SHARP and affordable.  10" is a little big though, not even sure why I got it so big :)


----------



## fired up (Jan 9, 2010)

I use Wusthoff Classic 10" extra wide chef knife, 6" santoku, bread knife, super slicer, paring knife, filet knife. They are pricey but last forever.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2010)

I have almost the same collection except a Forschner Cleaver and several cheaper ones we use for the 4H kids we teach - my retirement gift to myself is going to be a Kuhn Rikon Ken Onior Chefs knife - held one once and I was hooked but it is nearly $200


----------



## coyote (Jan 9, 2010)

I really loves good knives. and have a couple cheap ones for the kids to use and I keep them razor sharp.
I think I have 5 knife blocks and 4 magnet knife holders mounted and a draw full. clevers to matchetes I cut chop and hack with em all. even a small axe and a butcher saw.

you can not go wrong with a couple pro grade knives in the home. and some good sharpening steel.

when I get done sharping a knife, to test for sharpness. I slice it through the air. and if you have good hearing, you can hear germs screaming in pain as they are sliced in half.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I am on the opposite end of the spectrum on this one.  I have a few expensive knives I don't use.  LOL   My work horse set is from a flee market and 6 cost me 20.00.  Are they top of the line? NO.  Does the tang of the blade extend through the handle with multiple rivet points? YES.
Is the steel top of the line? NO.  Do they sharpen quickly and hold an edge during each session? YES.  

Heck, what do I know?  They work well and I don't worry about them doing the job.


----------



## kookie (Jan 9, 2010)

I like my old chicago cutler knives. I got them used at a thift store and they are built like a tank.


----------



## nickelmore (Jan 9, 2010)

Im with Shooter Rick on this subject.   I  use old style forged knives that I pick up at garage sales, flea markets etc.  I keep them sharp and oiled so they serve me well.

I did find a cutco paring knife at a good will store a few weeks ago,  cost me 50 cents.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 9, 2010)

I've got a couple of couple of J.A. Henkels Professional "S" (not sure what that means) 8" and another 6" chefs knives.  Plus a variety of no name stuff.


----------



## carpetride (Jan 9, 2010)

I've got some J.A. henkels and was given some Berghoff's for christmas.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 10, 2010)

that is a good line used by many chefs....it just doesn't have the molded handles, and some prefer it that way.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 10, 2010)

not really........comparitively, my forschner/victonox knives are cheap and get a lot of use.


----------



## bbally (Jan 10, 2010)

Except for my sushi knives I use all Forschner knives.  For 30 years now I have run the swiss army knives.  Because of catering I have a large number of knives, but I really like the fibrox handle on the forschners, they clean well, hold an edge well, and if one gets stolen at a catering I am not out a fortune.

Everything from cleavers to cimeters, paring knives to oyster knives, they are forschner, can not beat the handle and they balance in my hand well.


----------



## got14u (Jan 10, 2010)

You can't go wrong with cutco's..I have some off of ebay they really hold a edge..I have a hinkels also but I am waiting to make my own this year. (crossing fingers)


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone loves their special kinves. They are like a special woman. If they fit right and are good when you use them, they are right for you. I love my Vitorinix knives. They stay sharp, are light and fit my hand. BUT, I just bought some new ones from Thailand. They are super sharp, ala sushi knives and they were only $23 for four. Go figure!


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 12, 2010)

Out of curiosity since I only have cheap knives and am thinking of getting a higher grade set to see for myself:

I have heard buy:  Forshners Victorinox line, Henkles, Wustof,  and the like.  I have heard buy forged not stamped.  I have heard wood handles not the composite and visa versa.  I understand good steel.  I understand full tang.  All of the above mentioned knives can be found any of these ways.  What is what?


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

My go to knife is an 8" Henkel santoku. my other favorite is a 10" Victorinox. I have a steel cleaver I bought in LA China town years ago that I couldn't do without!. There is a host of other knives around here, but I couldn't tell you much about them other than they are dull and not balanced and cheap and if I threw them away no one would care....


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you like your ceramic? I have been thinking I need one of those!


----------



## speedtona (Jan 12, 2010)

Furi knives in the kitchen and swibo and victorinox in the meat room


----------



## robinny (Jan 12, 2010)

CUTCO...you want to be the best, use the best.  Lifetime free sharpening, lifetime guarantee...sets on Ebay, pretty expensive initially, Damn good. You can even shave with them!

RobInNY   
Braunfels Bandera 
Smoked potatochips forever!

Smoke 'em if you gotum


----------



## ciolli (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually use Cutco knives, have the santoku, petite carver, and the trimmer. My pride and joy however is the 12" Wusthof granton edge slicer. Makes slicing a large beef roast so much fun.


----------



## mmmsmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Shuns: 10" Chef, 7" Santuku, 7.5" Nakiri, 9" Slicer, 6" Boning and their pairing knife.

Japanese and German steel are where you want to spend your money (IMHO).  The difference is in how they treat and fold the steel.  Japanese  was my choice, obviously, and when properly sharpened will go right into your board. super-sharp.

Buy a wet stone to sharpen and a steel to hone. If you maintain your knives, like you should, day-to-day I would strongly suggest you pick up a 1000/6000 stone.

Keep 'em as they should be for generations.

If you don't maintain as meticulously then a lower grade wet stone would suffice. It's all about preference.

Razors...baby.


----------

